# Ginger Snaps



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

Anyone like this film or it's sequal? I personally love them both. Apperently i'm in the minority; I tried showing them to two of my buddies and they really didn't like them.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think you're in the majority here then. A good many of us are fans of the first movie. Despite the fact it's a world apart from the original, I dug the sequel too and thought it was quite well done. Very strange twist ending with that one.


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

Definatly, I think I actually like the sequel a little better. I'll be checking the third one out as soon as I can find it.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Both films were most excellent -- around this neck o' the woods, I think everyone will agree with that.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

What can I say that hasn't already been stated? On this, and our former board, I posted any and every tidbit I could find on this trilogy (I hope there's at least another sequel. Leaving Brigette where she was at the end of "Unleashed" would just be wrong, I think.) The prequel hits the streets September 7, and I've already pre-ordered my copy from Amazon; along with the *Dawn of the Dead* special addition, which includes those cool extras, the video release of the film, theatrical and the European version all in widescreen format and DOTD comic book!

Back to Ginger, Z is right Evil. You're in the majority on this forum of fans here that like this movie. What I want is a widescreen edition to this film. I wonder why they haven't released one yet and instead have only the full screen version.


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

Putting DVD's into full-screen format should be a crime.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

967-Evil said:


> Putting DVD's into full-screen format should be a crime.


 I concur. However, there would always be those whiny bitches that go into the DVD section of any store and say in the most simpering tone of voice, "This doesn't have those 'black lines' at the top and bottom, does it? I don't like those." I think the ONLY reason Full Screen Format is even still around is for that purpose only, why else hasn't it went the way of the 8 Track Tape?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Because people are idiots! They think they are being cheated by those "black bars" without realizing that they're seeing more of the picture. Slack-jawed yokels! Went to my local Brandsmart yesterday to pick up an advertised copy of "Hannibal" for $9.88 (everything there ends in 88) on sale. Imagine my fury when I discovered they only had the full-screen version. I made the manager call the warehouse to see what's up with that, after which he reported back to me "they only bought it in full-screen". Idiots!


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of the horror movies that have been getting made recently, but I think Ginger Snaps is the last great horror movie made. I haven't seen anything as good since. 28 Days Later came close.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Ginger Snaps is fantastic, mainly because it's not actually a horror movie but more a film about a girls transition into adulthood ('cept she becomes a werewolf , not a hairy hormone driven she-beast that would rip out your throat soon as look at you)
If you watch it in a certain frame of mind, you'll see what I mean. The sequel is brilliant, Ghost has creepy child down to an art form. The third one is quite cool in it's own right, although it is just the 1st one again in a different period


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Interesting.
I have looked at that movie at Blockbuster...I don't know how many times, and I always put it back on the shelf. I think next time I will rent it.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ginger Snaps is one of my favorite takes on the werewolf genre. Comparing the lycanthropy curse to the girl's hormonal cycle was a total natural. And not since American Werewolf in London had there been one that IMO so beautifully captured the human changes that would come with it. And they played it so perfectly with the relationship storyline between the sisters. These were characters I really cared about. And the end just tore my heart out. Very well done.

I loved the sequel too. Thought it was excellently done. Very well thought-out continuation of the storyline. Ghost was just.... eeegh... can't even adequately describe that one... and I was pleasantly surprised at how well they brought Ginger into the film. Sort of like Jack in American Werewolf, but totally in terms of the Ginger/Bridgette relationship. The actress who played Bridgette is awesome; she really was the central character in the first film more than Ginger, and she was really strong starring in the second.

2 other werewolf films I liked a lot were The Company Of Wolves (which I barely remember, but I remember that I liked it a lot) and Dog Soldiers which I thought was a beautifully stripped down simplified action-movie take on the genre. Vampires have been done to death but still enjoy popularity; ghosts and demons still have a long way to go before all the possibilities are played out, but good werewolf flicks are rare. Bravo.


----------

